# Stones for freshwater aquarium



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to use stones in a freshwater aquarium for shrimp snails & guppies, how do I check if stones (large pebbles etc) are safe to use in the aquarium & that they won't change the water parameters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Checked to see if your local fish store has any? One of mine does.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes they do but I've got some nice ones in my garden & rather than pay for them I wondered if I could use those.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Get some vinegar and place drops randomly on the rock(s). If it bubbles, it's not good to use them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Vinegar works good but Ph Down works best, it bubbles instantly if there is a remote chance they arent good.

Vinegar is the first choice then Ph down then an acid i believe.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use muratic acid for pools. Just have to be very careful with it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Get some vinegar and place drops randomly on the rock(s). If it bubbles, it's not good to use them.


No kidding...that's cool.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Vinegar isn't the most reliable way, I have seen some pass the vinegar test but not the ph down or the muretic acid.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I'll have to get some pH down, although on balance it might be cheaper to buy the stones after all.


----------

